

Scala or Ruby/Rails - pb96

If we decide to develop our web application in Scala/Lift would we have any challenges finding the right developers to support changes/iterations in the future?  I have heard good things about Scala/Lift but am concerned that we may not have the same type of community of developers that exist for Ruby/Rails.  Thanks.
======
mhd
Scala/Lift is pretty new technology, and most of its success stories are about
scaling. So unless you really expect to have huge performance demands from the
very start or would have a huge advantage if you could leverage Java
libraries, I'd say that you'd get more mileage out of Ruby on Rails.

Functional languages do have the advantage that most programmers that know
them tend to be quite good, but I don't know if this is as true for Scala as
it would be for Lisp, Haskell or Ocaml, as it seems that a lot of Scala
programmers aren't in the functional camp, but more in the fed-up-with-Java
one. And the quality of Java developers is all over the place…

------
runT1ME
Well, I think your Scala concern is somewhat valid, I'd say that anyone who
has a lot of programming experience and knows java well can be productive in
Scala with minimal learning.

However, it's less likely you could find a junior programmer or beginner to
jump right into scala and 'get it'.

Keep in mind, if you go with RoR, you'll have no shortage of developers, but
if you're project may encounter issues with scaling. Twitter has documented
it's switch from ruby to scala for it's back end quite extensively, may be
worth looking into.

------
gilaniali
While I personally use Django/python, going with Rails in quite beneficial as
opposed to Scala.

Firstly, there is a huge established community to help you out and you can
readily find programmers to hire.

Second, rails (or django) will allow you to get up and running quickly and
will let you figure out whether your app is viable or not. If it works out,
you can then start thinking about scaling and such. For now, use an
established web framework(Django, Rails, Cakephp) and get it done.

------
ifesdjeen
if you don't have much experience with Scala, i'd suggest to rather stick to
the things you already know. it takes awhile to really use its benefits for
your own good.

it's completely possible to write the code in Scala that would be quite
similar to the one you write in Ruby (especially JRuby in that particular
case), although Scala allows a lot more, in terms of FP, threading and so on.
if you're building a really high-tech startup, and your most important use
cases are bound not only to front-end, and you need a reliable base for data
processing, manipulation, hardcore server-side, use Scala. if it's going to be
just a website with _some_ features that require a lot of processing, use RoR
and maybe some Java/Scala for your backend processing.

I can't see any obvious benefits out of using Scala/Lift for mere website
building against Ruby on Rails, unless you're making something i was talking
in that topic...

------
pb96
Thanks very much for the guidance on this matter!

------
adelevie
Go with whichever one will get you up and running the quickest.

